# Delta Pads and Outboard Jets



## JTR (Jan 3, 2015)

Are any of you guys running an Alumaweld outboard jet with a 6 or 10 degree "shallow water vee" delta pad bottom? https://www.alumaweldboats.com/bottom-vee.htm I am interested in how wide they make them on their boats.
I am planning a 16 ft. boat and am considering using this type of bottom. I want to use a 60/40 4 stroke jet.
The 2 boats I have built in the past were a 16ft. center console with a radius bottom and a 14ft. flat bottom (the only picture I could find)with a jack plate and flotation pods.
They both performed well, but I think the pad has it's merits.


----------



## RivrLivn (Jan 4, 2015)

JTR,
Not many NW style boats runners on this site. Most here run the jon style boats with outboard jets. You may try meanchicken.net


----------

